# Bräuchte Hilfe beim Gaming Pc zusammenstellen 900-100euronen



## ZippoLock (17. August 2013)

*Bräuchte Hilfe beim Gaming Pc zusammenstellen 900-100euronen*

Grüß euch !
bin neu hier und möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Pc kaufen.
Zum ersten mal möcht ich mir einen selber zusammenstellen und dabei hab ich mir nicht gedacht dass es so schwer sein kann 
Mein budget würde so 900-1000 euro sein !  
Als aller erstes wollte ich den 8 kerner amd fx 8350 als prozessor nehmen aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ein gewisser i5 um rund 200 euro besser wäre. Dann hätte ich noch gerne ein midi tower gehäuse da ich kein Platz habe für einen Big. Desweiteren weiß ich nicht ob es nötig wäre 16gb ram oder 8gb ram zu nehmen..  Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich leider auch keinen Schimmer mehr da es so eine große Auswahl gibt.  Und ob es schwer ist den Pc selbst zusammenbauen was ich vorhabe. hätte gerne dass der Pc schon noch länger aktuell bleibt und halt aktuelle Games gut auflöst davon geh ich mal aus   Gta 5 wenns aufn Pc kommt soll auch drauf gehn ^^. 
Neuer Pc monitor wird auch gekauft wird so 22 zoll samsung denk ich mal

Lass mich mal überraschen was ihr für verschiedenen setups mir vorschlägt !
Vielen Dank im Voraus 
Mfg Zippo


----------



## ZippoLock (18. August 2013)

Grade gemerkt müsste im falschen Bereich sein gehöhrt in die Kaufveratung


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2013)

Hab Dir mal nen Vorschlag als Bild angehangen, zusammengestellt hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0

Auf dem Bild ist lediglich der DVD-Brenner nicht zu sehen, kostet ca 16-17€. Das macht zusammen 900€, falls Windows noch dazukommt sind das ca 80€ Aufpreis (win7 oder win8 64bit ), und falls Du Windows schon hast, kannst Du auch noch ne SSD einbauen mit 120GB (ca 80-100€, zB Samsung SSD 840 ), auf die dann Windows und alle wichtigen Programme installiert werden. 

Was auch ginge, wenn Du eher weniger ausgeben willst: statt der Nvidia GTX 770 eine GTX 760 nehmen, spart ca 100€, und die GTX 760 wird auch ne ganze Weile reichen. 

Beim Netzteil reicht auch die 500-530W-Version des BeQuiet L7 mehr als aus, aber der Shop bietet für den Zusammenstellungs-Konfigurator leider nix unter 600W an, vermutlich weil für die GTX 770 laut Herstellerangaben "mind 600W empfohlen" sind, was aber nur für "billige" Netzteile relevant ist.


----------



## ZippoLock (18. August 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  hoffte auf deine Antwort da ich gesehn hab dass du dich so gut auskennst  

Ok das wollt ich mal höhren aber ist die 770 deutlich besser als die 760 weiß da echt nicht so bescheid ?  weil das müsst ich noch wissn und welches netzteil da villeicht noch gehen würde da die anderen nicht auf lager sind ..   also windows 7 müsst ich schon mit einplanen 
ssd wär auch super

läuft das ganze system nicht mit 16gb ram besser oder wäre das egal?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2013)

Für Spiele und normale Anwendungen sind 4GB schon genug, es gibt wenige Dinge, bei denen mehr als 4GB ein wenig profitieren, daher dann eben 8GB nehmen. Mehr als 8GB sind nur "nötig", wenn man was SEHR RAM-intensives macht wie zB Videobearbeitung auf höherem Niveau.

Wenn Du gern ne SSD willst UND Windows dabei sein muss, kannst Du ruhig eine Nvidia GTX 760 nehmen, dann bleibt genug über für die SSD und Windows. Die GTX 770 ist ca. 20-25% schneller, kostet dafür halt ca 50% mehr. Beim Griff zur GTX 760 "musst" dann halt etwas früher ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen, als wenn Du jetzt direkt eine GTX 770 nimmst  

zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SuperClocked AX, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5

Netzteile: BeQuiet L7-Serie ist an sich immer okay - aber ganz grob: zwischen 50 bis 70 Euro für 450 bis 650 Watt, die sind an sich alle ganz gut, egal welche Firma


----------



## ZippoLock (19. August 2013)

hab jetzt hier mal 2 varianten wo ich gern noch wissen würde welche nja besser bzw "gescheider" wäre 

Setup 1: 

Intel core i5 4570 Box
MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate, ATX, 1150 (weiß nicht ob es passt)
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Gainward GeForce GTX 760, 2GB DDR5
be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt (auch nicht sicher)
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet
LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Aerocool Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower - schwarz (hoffe der passt?)

kostet alles mit Windows und zussammenbau 965 

Setup 2:

Intel core i5 4570 Box
Geforce gtx 770 Windforce 
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate, ATX, 1150
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet
LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Aerocool Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower - schwarz

kostet alles zusammen 1120 ..

Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

Die zweite wäre natürlich schneller wegen der GTX 770, aber ca 150€ mehr finde ich was viel, da würd ich eher in 1-2 Jahren die Grafikkarte mal nachrüsten - dann bekommst Du für 200-250€ sicher eine, die besser als eine GTX 770 ist  


Das Board passt, ist aber an sich "unnötig": das hat einen Z87-Chipsatz, den braucht man nur, wenn man übertakten will, was aber wiederum nur mit "k"-CPUs geht, also zB dem i5-4670k.


----------



## ZippoLock (19. August 2013)

Ok alles klar   Also die Gtx von Gainward passt auch oder sind die von msi oder gigabyte besser/anders?  
Ok aber welches Board dann ich hab halt das ausgewählt da es eines ist was noch verfügbar ist  
Weil du hast da ja ein Board mit mikro atx reingepostet ^^ 

passt sonst alles beim pc ? das gehäuse auch in ordnung?

Mfg


----------



## ZippoLock (19. August 2013)

Ok aber welches Board würde dann gehen ?  weil du hast ja eines drin im warenkorb was ja mikro atx is oder sowas ^^ 
und passt das netzteil ?   und gibs unterschiede bei der gainward gtx 760 und den anderen??  
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort  
Weißt du ob die bei möchte bei hardwareversand zusammenstellen die gleich direkt das windows system auf die ssd speichern?
Mfg ! 

ach ja der pc wird wohl reichn um bf4 in guter quali zu spielen denk ich mal ^^ ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

Wenn Du beim PC-Konfigurator bei Software Windows dazufügst, wird das auch mitinstalliert. Ggf. als Anmerkung dazuschreiben (geht evtl. bei Bestellende), dass Windows auf die SSD soll, was aber an sich eh klar sein sollte.

Board: das µATX reicht halt aus, war auf Lager und ist günstig  aber an sich tun sich die Boards alle nix - du kannst ja zB bei alternate oder Amazon mal die Boardmodelle, die in Frage kommen, suchen, ob es dazu Meinungen gibt.

Bei den GTX 760 würd ich halt eine mit nicht nur EINEM Lüfter nehmen. Welche genau, ist nicht so wichtig. Einige sind auch schon ab Werk leicht übertaktet. Ganz gut und eher günstigere sind auch meist die von Gigabyte und MSI



Das Gehäuse passt, kannst Du nehmen


----------



## ZippoLock (21. August 2013)

So hab mal wieder ein bissl was geändert aber das ist glaub ich mal das finale stück  
bestell bei einer österreichischen seite und da hat die msi nen guten preis deswegn die 

@Herbboy kann ichs so bestellen ?

Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHz (Haswell) Sockel 1150 - boxed 

MSI 2GB D5 X GTX770 Twin Frozr R

MB MSI 1150 H87-G43 (GBL/R/DDRIII)  (dachte mir weil msi graka villeicht ^^, oder das Gigabyte?)

SSD 120GB Samsung 2,5"" (6.3cm) SATAIII 840 EVO Ser. Basic retai 

HD 3,5" SATAIII 2TB SEAGATE ST2000DM001 7200rpm 64MB 

PURE POWER CM BQT L8 

ASUS DRW-24B5ST 5,25 Zoll SATA DVD-Brenner, retail - schwarz 

Sharkoon T9 Value White (passt bei mir wegn höhe genau untern tisch)

und ram  G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (soll ich den nehmen wird oft empfohlen?)

würde zusammen so 980 kosten +Versand
was sagst du ? 

Mfg Zippo !

Edit: gibt soviele verschiedene alle um den ähnlichen preis so um die 350 zotac, evga , msi, gainward etc weiß nicht welche


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus, und beim Bord wäre es an sich egal - es gibt keine Zusammenhänge zwischen gleichen oder unterschiedlichen Herstellern


----------



## ZippoLock (21. August 2013)

Also passt graka etc und der ram auch ? ist da nicht ein großer unterschied zwischn die mit 1333mhz und die mit 1600?? wunder mich nur wieso der so beliebt ist  

also das board passt ok gut 

noch ne frage wieso eig so drauf schaun dass 1,5 v sind?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Beim RAM sind ie Intel optimiert auf DDR3-1600, das würd ich schon dann auch eher nehmen, außer Du sparst mit dem 1333er wirklich viel ^^  und 1,5V: Intel sieht das für das RAM so vor, denn die Spannung wirkt sich auch auf die CPU aus, daher sollte man RAM mit 1,5V nehmen bzw. das auch mit 1,5V läuft (bei manchen steht ja auch so was wie "1,5 bis 1,65V" )


----------

